# How the F does this happen?!!!!!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/toddler-...9p5YVbtN3rve_Sihe3vadhWstqIPkYuujtZ54AHtWF9lM


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

easy...stupid mother that brings kid to work and loses sight, then broken grease trap cover that someone just put a cheap piece of plastic over the cleanout hole..stupidity and lazyness...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Someone is gonna get the hell sued out of them,,,, probably both the store and the last plumber who serviced that grease trap is in it deeeeeeep 

hope they got an umbrella policy and good deep pockets...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Horrible, absolutely horrible.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That's fugged up.


Look at this one: https://www.foxnews.com/us/3-illino...-special-needs-girl-in-viral-video-police-say


There are some messed up people in this world.






.


----------

